# Another Darned Webley



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

In 1877 D K Mason, Counsul General to the king of Siam arranged for Wilkinson to export firearms to the country. Here is an example of a late model(1889-90) that bears the sunflower export mark on the lower right frame, but not the distributor's address on the barrel; as did earlier models. Its in particularly fine shape, showing most or the oruginal blue. In 476 Eley. A rather rare late No 4 Pryse.


----------



## packrat (Jul 30, 2015)

If only it could talk, that would be quite the story. Do you have any idea how it ended up back here ?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Came outta Boise, ID. Probably Grayhound!(Ha!) Guy got it in a trade 2012, he didn't ask then! Probably never know. Have found older rarer ones in the strangest places. One guy here in WV had complete set of the semi-autos, another had a Long Spur percussion and a Fosbery! Go figure!


----------

